# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Square Set Ceilings

## zacnelson

Hi, I have been doing square set ceilings in my home renovation, I love the simple clean look and I feel it accentuates the height of the room.  I went to Bunnings and bought some metal internal edge strips with paper attached, as shown in the first photo attached.  The next photo is of the strip in context, with only one layer of base coat.   
I have found this product does a fantastic job at creating perfect straight square set ceilings, particularly since the old hardwood frame of my home is very warped.  What is this product called?  Where else can I buy it from? 
The main  reason for this post was to make a suggestion for anybody else using  these strips.  I found that the way they are made, it is almost impossible to install the edging without creating buckling and bubbles in the paper part.  I have never had trouble with bubbles etc using normal paper tape, for instance when taping sheet joins.  Even before you embed the strip, it has ripples just by the nature of its construction.  I found a solution for this; all I do is cut notches in the paper every 100mm, as shown in the 3rd picture.  This makes all the difference, and the results are perfect.  Does anybody else use this trick?  Anyway, I hope that sharing this little trick will help somebody out there.

----------


## Rod Dyson

There are several forms of this product on the market.  The most popular is and cheapest is called beedex angle and can be purchase at any plasterboard store at much less than the prices at Bunnings. 
It does do a good job. 
However it is a lot more expensive when compared to normal paper tape, which when done properly will do as good a job.  For the handy man it is a safer way to go.   
Good to see you are getting on with the job well.   
The cutting the paper as you have makes it a bit easier to squeese out the excess material without losing any performance value.  
Cheers Rod

----------


## ricgstevens

Rod, 
BUMP... 
I have enjoyed your detailed coaching on the art of installing plasterboard.  Many thanks. 
I have a question regarding square set plasterboard. 
We are currently in the process of finalising designs for our next home.  One of the many decisions we still need to make is whether to go for a square set finish or use a cornice. 
I won't name the builder we're using, but he has given me a rough price that square set will cost anywhere between $4K to $6K extra* for a 370 sq metre house (double storey, 4 bedroom, 2 bath, family, study and living room) 
* Compared to their standard 90mm cove cornice.  Seems expensive to me. 
Can you give me some guidance please as I do like the look of a square set finish. 
Thanks 
Richard

----------


## Rod Dyson

He is ripping into you.  Our prices for 90mm cove cornice is $4.20 per LM this includes the cornice adhesive etc. 
Our price for square set is $5.55 per LM.  Therefore the difference is $1.35 per lm assuming there would be about 300 lm the difference would be only around $400 to $500 plus GST. 
You have done the right thing by getting advice.  I would go to him and quote these figgures if you like.  I can certainly back them up as these are the prices we use every day for our projects. 
Cheers Rod

----------

